# How do get good abs



## DirtyNurse (Feb 9, 2005)

Hey guys,

Back again,

Just wondering what you're thoughts were on different exercises and training regimes to get the infallable 'rippling abs'.

Basically i wanna look good on a beach, not that im vain or anythin 

Ive got fairly low body fat, train 5-6 times a week, and eat fairly clean.

i just need something extra to intergrate into my routine at the mo.

Any help will be fantastic

Fanx

DN x


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

Its very, very hard to get abs. If you look at some of the female competitors, some of them dont even have abs.

What BF% are you now?? Its usually very low when you start to see abs coming through.

Some good exercises are: hanging leg raises, sit ups on swiss ball, kneeled pull downs (where you use the cables and rope, kneel down and and pull the weighted rope down to you knees, very good this one) weighted sit ups are also another good one.

Have you tried upping your cardio to drop more BF?

I know you say you have a clean diet but sometimes what people think is clean, is not always as clean as it could be, so why not post it up for us to have a look at!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

DAMN...blast from the past wheres SD hiding??

Abs are all down to low bodyfat imo.. but if u wanna build abit more muscle u gotta keep em guessin..dont hit them everyday tho imo make sure u mix it up somedays keep reps to 10 but weighted then others do high rep sets..

just my 10 cents worth..  hope ur well anyway


----------



## Predator (Feb 1, 2004)

Well some will agree here and others will not.

For abs I do crunches, leg raises, twists with a bar behind my head (to keep the sides trim) and I use the heavy cable pull downs to give my abs more size. You might be slim but if your abs are tiny, they will not show very much.

I'll usually start with high reps to get them ready and then switch to low reps with high intensity.

As I say, some will agree and others will not. What works for each person can be quite different.

Good luck,

Predator


----------



## Predator (Feb 1, 2004)

Lauren said:


> Some good exercises are: hanging leg raises, sit ups on swiss ball, kneeled pull downs (where you use the cables and rope, kneel down and and pull the weighted rope down to you knees, very good this one) weighted sit ups are also another good one.
> 
> :withstupi Pretty much what I said, so it can't be bad!
> 
> Predator


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

Predator said:


> Well some will agree here and others will not.
> 
> For abs I do crunches, leg raises, twists with a bar behind my head (to keep the sides trim) and I use the heavy cable pull downs to give my abs more size. You might be slim but if your abs are tiny, they will not show very much.
> 
> ...


I agree, especially the bit about the heavy cable pulldowns......that and low BF%......The best female athletes with abs all have low bf and quite thick abs


----------



## rich81 (May 11, 2005)

Everybody has abs even if they are hidden away under layers of lovely fat (i know its hard to believe), if you want to see them you cant beat good old cardio and diet, although cable crunches etc and eph and clen, are also a way of helping.


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

I use these a lot durig dance warm ups...Lie on your back with legs in the air...cross your feet and bend your knees so that your comfy and slowly lift your bum off the floor...not too much though... and mthen slowly lower it....i do them in sets of 16...great for lower abs...

For upper abs keep your legs where they are (straighten them slightly)and raise your arms...lift your shoulders off the floor as if you are trying to touch your toes....i do them in 16's too.

To do your sides do the same is in the second excersise twist slightly so that your left had goes right and your rigt hand goes to the left side etc.

All my dancer mates have great abs...i find they work really well for me...

Sorry if its a bit vauge but its difficult to explain without demonstrating!! LOL:confused:


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

Lots of front kick stuff from dance will tone the abs quite naturally and most dancers have low BF aswell


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

samurai69 said:


> Lots of front kick stuff from dance will tone the abs quite naturally and most dancers have low BF aswell


Yeah they do work really well....i cant kick too high cause of a problem with my back... :boohoo:

I find that im aching after a good class even if i havent focused on abs...your upright all the time and trying to keep your back straight so your working back and abs all the time.....

Forgot this one...lie on your front...put your hands together and lie your forearms on the floor...lift your whole body up onto your forarms and toes (you can rest your head on your forearms)...and hold that postiton...because your body is raised off the floor and your balace is only on your toes and fore arms you have to keep everything tight and it really works your stomach cause its cental to your body.....

Again...im really sorry if it doesnt make much sense its just really hard to explia as there isnt a specific name for them!!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

#1. Diet

#2. ab work

I know alot of people like to do leg lifts but lying on the floor is actually bad on the back.


----------



## Predator (Feb 1, 2004)

I know alot of people like to do leg lifts but lying on the floor is actually bad on the back.


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

I only ever use the dip machine when doing leg lifts, as your right it does really hurt your back.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

I do three ab excercises every day after training, 1 ab 1 lower ab and 1 sides, I only do 2 x 15 reps but that seems to keep my six pack in good shape. I dont do much weight cause I like to keep a 'V' shape.


----------



## Ironball (Sep 22, 2004)

NikiE said:


> I use these a lot durig dance warm ups...Lie on your back with legs in the air...cross your feet and bend your knees so that your comfy and slowly lift your bum off the floor...not too much though... and mthen slowly lower it....


I was getting excited then

Don't train abs everyday imo. Thats too much. Do them every other day. 4 sets. The best I find are lying leg raises on a bench( the sort Rocky does)

and seated leg raises. I make up my own variations of constant tension exercises aswell. I have a strong abs but I just gootta get rid of some bodyfat now. That is the main factor in the search of abs.

I always use to tense my abs going my paper round route when i was younger which I contribute towards my strong abdomen.


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

Two great ab (hip flexor) exercises, sit on the end of a bench, feet sitting on the top of the longer part of the bench, get a training partner to hold your feet then do sit ups off the end of the bench (sort of like a roman chair) if you are on your own stick a lifting belt round the bench and shove your feet under it.

The other is the ab raise rockey does in rockey 4 when he is training in siberia, both work really well and look quite cool as well


----------

